# Removing algae from an acrylic aquarium



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to remove green algae from the walls of an acrylic aquarium? I've thought of 100 different ways, but I'm looking for the best and cleanest way to remove it without scratching the tank. 

Yes it's my fault. I left the light on too long, 2 days in a row.

Thanks!


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Use one of them blue and white soft checkered clothes, but if you have sand becareful not to agitate the sand first.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

My tank is acrylic and 30" deep.
I have had good luck with
http://www.magnavore.com/magnets.html.

I have also used an expired credit card.

TR


----------



## Shooter311 (Feb 13, 2007)

I used a razor blade, and I had no trouble.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Shooter311 said:


> I used a razor blade, and I had no trouble.


Was that with acrylic? Acrylics get scratched easily by razor blades.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

if possible, the best way in removing algae is to use a fish that eats it, if it is not possible you can go to your lfs and get some algae scrubbers made for acrylic aquariums


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm aware of the obvious answers like go to the store and buy one, I am looking for the more creative ones like using an expired credit card. I'm not going to use a razor though, that would definitely scratch acrylic.

Sometimes the best suggestions are the least obvious ones. :wink:


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> My tank is acrylic and 30" deep.
> I have had good luck with
> http://www.magnavore.com/magnets.html.


They look great, but almost as expensive as my tank!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i use an algae magnet. they r simple and quick with no mess! tho u have to watch the fish a few have run into the side the goes into the tank.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

what i do is mix man made algae cleaning with natural!! i use my special sponge for fish tanks on the front wall so you can see the fish clearly and then id buy a snail (mystery or ramshorn?) to do some work because there really cool and very low maintance.


----------

